# Help!!! Can't select waves 7.1 plugins folder



## markgov (Feb 4, 2013)

Hey guys so i'm using Cubase Artist 6 on a windows 7 PC and I keep getting this window that pops up when I launch Cubase saying that I need to Select the waves plugin folder. In the past, I've tried to click on the correct plugin folder but then it just resets the window as if I need to find it again. (It keeps looping) Now, what I've done is completely uninstalled waves, ccleaned and have tried to find every last trace of waves in my computer and delete it. The stupid thing still pops up when I start up cubase. If I click the "X" on the window, it goes away and cubase starts fine but its so freaking annoying to see this window at every startup. Please Help!


----------



## iceythe (Feb 4, 2013)

It means that Cubase is still finding the plug-in references (WaveShells) in some of the VST locations.

C:\Program Files\Vstplugins
C:\Program Files\Steinberg\VSTPlugins
C:\Program Files (x86)\VstPlugIns
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steinberg\VSTPlugins

As for VST3;

C:\Program Files\Common Files\vst3
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\vst3


See if you find any WaveShells there.

Also, instead of uninstalling Waves, you could just go to c:\users\%username%\appdata\roaming\waves audio and delete the Preferences folder as it contains the old reference locations.


----------



## KingAenarion (Feb 4, 2013)

Also change what Cubase is scanning for in the VST plugins folder by deleting them all and re-directing the VST folders.


----------



## markgov (Feb 4, 2013)

thanks guys it was the commonfiles folder i didnt check yet


----------

